# Lindsay Lohan & Mischa Barton - Sorge um It-Girls



## Mandalorianer (8 Apr. 2010)

Nicht nur Freunde, sondern auch die kalifornische Polizei macht sich jetzt über ihre mentale Verfassung äußerste Sorgen. Lindsay Lohan wurde jetzt beinahe in die Psychiatrie eingewiesen. Das Verhalten der Schauspielerin, besonders nachts und früh am Morgen, sei laut Polizei in den letzten Monaten immer auffälliger geworden und zeige sie „in ihren schlimmsten Momenten“. Lohan entkam nur knapp der Einweisung in die Psychiatrie, weil ihr Zustand juristisch als „nicht kritisch genug“ eingeschätzt wurde. Doch Freunde behaupten, Lindsay bräuchte dringend Hilfe, sonst könnte sie womöglich schon bald sterben.

Das Party-Luder behauptet dagegen weiterhin, dass es völlig gesund sei. Gerüchte über eine angebliche Drogenabhängigkeit dementiert es: “Ich arbeite und bin gesund.” Lohans unberechenbares Verhalten veranlasste ihren Vater Michael jedenfalls zu folgendem Statement: „Die Situation ist absolut übel. Ich bin voller Sorgen.“

Neben Lohan sorgte auch Mischa Barton wieder für Schlagzeilen. Die junge Aktrice musste - genau wie Lindsay - in der Vergangenheit schon in den Entzug (Viply berichtete). Doch sie kann das Feiern und die Finger vom Alkohol offenbar nicht lassen. Bartons letzter Bar-Besuch begann gleich scheußlich: “Ein paar Minuten nach ihrem Eintritt, rannte sie wieder raus und übergab sich… Anschließend ging sie zurück in die Bar und verbrachte dort die restliche Nacht“, so ein Augenzeuge. Ob es für die beiden abstürzenden Partygirls noch ein Happy End gibt?

*Wird Zeit fürn Entzug Mädels 

Gruss das Gollum*


----------



## Katzun (8 Apr. 2010)

Lindsay, alohol macht birne hol!


----------



## General (8 Apr. 2010)

> Anschließend ging sie zurück in die Bar und verbrachte dort die restliche Nacht“



kenne ich


----------



## Q (9 Apr. 2010)

Danke für die Info Gollum. Frage mich nur, was LiLo dann bei den Fahrstunden macht...


----------



## krawutz (10 Apr. 2010)

Schon allein die Aussage "ich arbeite" ist Beweis genug, dass ihr Realitätsgefühl völlig hinüber ist.


----------



## Punisher (2 Nov. 2010)

krawutz schrieb:


> Schon allein die Aussage "ich arbeite" ist Beweis genug, dass ihr Realitätsgefühl völlig hinüber ist.



:thumbup:


----------

